# Question about Taste of the Wild vs Pedigree Large Breed



## twinmommyaandb (Jan 12, 2011)

I feed my two dogs Taste of the Wild Wetlands dry food. My fiancee feeds his dogs Pedigree Large Breed. His two dogs are a great dane about 110 lbs and a 60lb ish mixed dog. He feeds the great dane 6 cups and the other one 3 cups. These two dogs are constantly digging through the trash, jerking food from the kids hands/plates, and just constantly acting hungry. He feed them once a day about 5pm. Even the neighbor has said "they don't chew they swallow any scrapes I give them whole"

I'm wondering if changing them to Taste of the Wild like my dogs will maybe help this or is this a behavior issue. 

Does higher quality food do anything to help this type of thing?

I'm open to any suggestions as I live here and my fiancee doesn't like them outside alot.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

They may be hungry from not getting good nutrition and/or needing to eat 2x per day. 

But trash digging and stealing food from the kids are training issues. Human food will always be tastier and more interesting to the dogs than even very good quality dry food. Trash digging is fun and self-rewarding (the trash is like a treat dispenser to them). 

Put the trash in a cabinet or behind a door in a pantry or laundry room. No access to the trash= no trash digging. 

When the kids are eating, crate the dogs or put them in another room. Start teaching the dogs to go to their dog beds or a rug and lie down quietly. Practice this a lot when the kids are not eating and there aren't any major distractions and work up to allowing them to be loose while the kids eat.


----------



## twinmommyaandb (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions Shell.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I like to feed twice a day. I think it helps a dog not wolf food down quite as bad. You might also want to consider feeding them from treat toys or kongs or a bowl specially made to slow down their eating. Large dogs can be prone to a condition known as bloat that can be fatal and eating too quickly is considered a risk factor.

I don't consider pedigree to be a really good dog food, but I think that's a secondary issue here. You can look at the links for dog food rating websites and choose the best food you can find that fits your budget. A Great Dane breeder may also be a good resource for feeding recommendations as far as what to feed, how much, and how often.

As Shell said, the rest sound like training and/or containment issues rather than issues with the dogs' diet.


----------

